
How We Got to Now - joeyespo
http://cdixon.org/2015/01/12/how-we-got-to-now/
======
pm
Create vitamins, not painkillers? I'm not sure I would call that a great piece
of advice. I've found entrepreneurs have a knack for one or the other, but I'd
err on the side of painkiller if I couldn't pick either one.

